# Hellpp! My fish laid eggs i dont know what to do ahh!



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, so... i need to ask ALOT of questions, so can someone please go on the chat room right now so i can ask you a few questions live? Thanks! URGENTLY NEEDING HELP


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

We can't help unless we know what type of fish it is.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it's a carp...


----------



## Samantha.g (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, so I have 4 goldfish eggs that look like this, read more down below. 
http://www.google.co.nz/imgres?q=go...&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:116&tx=79&ty=90 
I have a 5 gallon tank with 6 inches of water in it and the 4 fertile eggs as you know, do they need a filter, if so what kind e.g sponge filter e.t.c . And do the need an air stone (which i have in there already.) Do they need anything else besides filter, air stone, 6 inches of water, and liquid fry food/ ? Also, going of the photo... when do you think they will hatch? In the next day? They are already 3 days old. THANKS!


----------

